# Post your chest workout



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Mines currently 115kg flat bench 5x5

incline hammer press machine 45kg each side 5x8

incline fly 22kg 4x 8-10

push ups using the foot plates on dip station so my chest can drop below my hands to stretch the entire pec out 3x 10-12

is that too much volume? I do this workout on day 1 and day 7 so twice a week with five days rest in between

my chest has grow but grown very slowly over the years


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I trained push yesterday.

The chest section was:

Flat bench 2 sets

Incline dumbbell 2 sets

Inclinr flies 1 set


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Well I trained push yesterday.
> 
> The chest section was:
> 
> ...


 Is that you in your avi?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Wide grip bench 3 sets 15-20 reps 3 second negative

Decline bench same as above

Cable flies 3 sets

And day 2

Flat bench 5 x 5 style

Db bench 3 x 8-10

Incline flies


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dannythinx said:


> Is that you in your avi?


 Is indeed mate, whys that?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Is indeed mate, whys that?


 Only reason I ask is because if you were some 9st guy with a fake avi I might not find your advice credible.. So in your opinion you do not need as much volume? Can I ask what weight you're lifting on those exercises?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Is indeed mate, whys that?


 Only reason I ask is because if you were some 9st guy with a fake avi I might not find your advice credible.. So in your opinion you do not need as much volume? Can I ask what weight you're lifting on those exercises?


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Incline DB Press. Current Max 95kg

Incline DB flies. Up to 25kg

Decline BB Press. 100kg with rest pauses at bottom

Cables

Hammerstrength Press machine/ Flat flye superset. 80kg loaded on machine/ 15kg DBs till failure


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Dips. About 6 working sets. 2 or 3 warm up sets. Wide grip to hit the t1ts. That is all.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Flat Bench. 8-10 sets including warm-up.

Flat Flyes. 1-3 sets.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dannythinx said:


> Only reason I ask is because if you were some 9st guy with a fake avi I might not find your advice credible.. So in your opinion you do not need as much volume? Can I ask what weight you're lifting on those exercises?


 Thanks, I do low volume high frequency. So I train everything 2x per week but with 2 different sets of workouts.

These are weights from last night.

Bench:

150kg 6-10 reps

125kg 10-15 reps

Incline DB:

60kg 6-10 reps

50kg 10-15 reps

Incline fly

27.5kg 10-15 reps


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> Thanks, I do low volume high frequency. So I train everything 2x per week but with 2 different sets of workouts.
> 
> I I guess you mean what weights I use? These are weights from last night.
> 
> ...


 Obviously works for you.. Thanks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flat bench. Db incline bench. Db flyes.....twice a week.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

*Flat barbell bench press 4 x 6-8*

130KG x 8

135KG x 8

142.5KG x 8

145KG x 6

*Weighted dips 3 x 8*

+ 40KG 3 x 8

*Incline DB fly 3 x 8-10*

25KG DB's 1 x 10

27.5KG 2 x 8-10

*DB pull over 3 x 8-10*

32.5KG 2 x 10

35KG 1 x 8


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I pyramid up on a supine bench press machine 8-10 reps per set ,the do some drop sets










Then fish of on the pec dec 4 sets 8-12


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

dannythinx said:


> Mines currently 115kg flat bench 5x5
> 
> incline hammer press machine 45kg each side 5x8
> 
> ...


 Prob a simple answer but if you do it twice a week on day 1 and seven surely your then gonna train em twice in two days, as day 1 follows day 7 with a seven day week and you make no mention of taking days off between 7 day cycles you just mention weeks??


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

dumdum said:


> Prob a simple answer but if you do it twice a week on day 1 and seven surely your then gonna train em twice in two days, as day 1 follows day 7 with a seven day week and you make no mention of taking days off between 7 day cycles you just mention weeks??


 I train one day on two days off so not on specific days so over a seven day period it all gets trained twice


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Told you it'd be simple  makes sense now you put it like that


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Incline dumbbell press

Flat dumbbell press

Incline flys

Cable crosovers

Push ups


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pick up Bra..fasten...twist pull up insert breast...jump up and down....adjust.. check chest in mirror. chest workout complete


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Pick up Bra..fasten...twist pull up insert breast...jump up and down....adjust.. check chest in mirror. chest workout complete


 You need a spotter?


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hit chest 2x p/w

flat bench 4x12-6

Incline bench 4x12-6

Weighted dips 4x20

Flat bench 4x12-6

Incline dumbell 4x12-6

Flys or cable cross overs 4x12-6

Changed to hitting each muscle 2x p/w workin well so far


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Pick up Bra..fasten...twist pull up insert breast...jump up and down....adjust.. check chest in mirror. chest workout complete


 Pics or bullsh1t


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

iv been watching one guy at the gym about the same age as me and he always mixes things up ( i was trying to pouch his workout routine ) so last night DB PRESS 1 x [email protected]@[email protected]@50kg then 3 sets of 8-10 on some upright machine /3 sets 8-10 pec deck , this method of following this guy is interesting as iv not got a clue whats next so its really a shock to the body ( i dont go as heavy as he does).


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Decline db

Incline db

Dips

& flys if I'm feeling funny


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> Pics or bullsh1t


 Lol...busted


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Is incline bench a s**t or good exercise?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

superpube said:


> Is incline bench a s**t or good exercise?


Good, same as all the rest really!!

I hate it tho


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

superpube said:


> Is incline bench a s**t or good exercise?


 It's an exercise like any other. Not one I've ever felt the need to use tbh. Flat bench only for me, does the job.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Mingster said:


> It's an exercise like any other. Not one I've ever felt the need to use tbh. Flat bench only for me, does the job.


 I used to use decline but switched to flat as I train alone and struggled to get the bar out the rack when I went past 100kg. I swear I've seen much better development since using flat


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

dannythinx said:


> I used to use decline but switched to flat as I train alone and struggled to get the bar out the rack when I went past 100kg. I swear I've seen much better development since using flat


 Flat works the chest just fine. No need for incline or decline, The chest isn't complicated imo.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

superpube said:


> Is incline bench a s**t or good exercise?


The Hodgetwins swear by it lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

superpube said:


> Is incline bench a s**t or good exercise?


 I don't think it will give you a massive upper chest. That's down to genetics. Apparently I'm an idiot for not having blind faith that it does.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> The Hodgetwins swear by it lol


 If its good enough for them then errrrm is it a s**t excersize?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> I don't think it will give you a massive upper chest. That's down to genetics. Apparently I'm an idiot for not having blind faith that it does.


 I don't think anything will give me a massive upper chest


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Workout A:

Dumbbell bench

Incline bench

Workout B:

Incline DB bench

Flyes

Both workouts done in the same week.

Did this one on my last cycle once weekly and had fantastic results though:

DB bench/incline bench 3x6-8

DB bench/incline bench 10x6

Basically switched the exercises round each workout, so one would be heavy incline bench then volume db bench, then next workout would be heavy DB bench and volume incline bench. The volume part is nicked from advanced GVT, I just preferred to do the heavy movement first for progressive overload and then follow with volume.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

superpube said:


> Is incline bench a s**t or good exercise?


 Yes very good imo


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Is incline bench a s**t or good exercise?


Upper chest


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> monkeybiker said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it will give you a massive upper chest. That's down to genetics. Apparently I'm an idiot for not having blind faith that it does.
> ...


Gyno


----------



## bruins (Nov 4, 2015)

Important excerise it's easy to have mid and lower chest but to get Ur upper to be full and have separation is hard work can't be down without incline excersises


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Flat bench- %'s vary according to where i am in the program, but its always 3 working sets.

I train bench 3 times weekly, one week its flat twice a week, the next incline twice weekly..... thats it. I find a low incline (30 degrees ish) a really comfortable pressing groove.... even better than flat for me...

And yeah, chest shape and size are pretty much genetics.... if youve got it, great..... if not..... prepare for a lot of sweat and pain for not much return....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Flat BB Bench - 5x5

Incline Flyes - 3x10

Flat CGBP - 3x10

Rope pushdowns - Drop sets to failure 3/4 sets


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Pick up Bra..fasten...twist pull up insert breast...jump up and down....adjust.. check chest in mirror. chest workout complete


 post a vid and we will check your form.


----------

